
A Tribute to Andy Grove [video] - yarapavan
http://a16z.com/2015/09/28/the-man-who-built-silicon-valley-a-tribute-to-andy-grove/
======
melling
Andy suffers from Parkinson's. He is donating part of his fortune to finding a
cure:

[https://www.michaeljfox.org/foundation/publication-
detail.ht...](https://www.michaeljfox.org/foundation/publication-
detail.html?id=377&category=7)

[http://www.forbes.com/2008/01/10/grove-fox-parkinsons-
tech-s...](http://www.forbes.com/2008/01/10/grove-fox-parkinsons-tech-science-
cz_kd_0110grove.html)

------
yugoja
I never thought I would see Marc Andreessen in tears! That's when you
understand importance of Andy Grove in silicon valley.

